# An untitled piece utilizing almost exclusively static at different frequencies.



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Haha No one likes my music....


How about the picture? I took it myself.


----------



## StevenOBrien

7:43 evoked the dread and pain I would feel at the dentist when he would use that handheld vacuum thing to clean debris from my mouth. It's an interesting sound art experiment for sure.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^Well thanks for listening 

Did you listen with decent speakers? It definitely sounds better when you can catch the subtleties in the composition with a good pair of headphones or speakers.

It is too bad that people tend to immediately associate noise music with some random item that causes a sound as opposed to just allowing for themselves to be immersed within the sound itself, but I guess that's just human nature. My parents are always asking me what each and every sound is in my compositions, but they don't understand that what makes the sound isn't the point... the sound itself is the point.


----------



## Kopachris

Neat! Very relaxing. I'd love to have the original, uncompressed audio file or a high-quality (~256kbps) mp3 if you have it.


----------



## Philip

How do you produce the noise?

Kopachris is right, noise, by definition, is not compressible. I looked at the spectrogram of the audio stream (~129kbps) and there is a sharp cut-off above 15kHz.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Kopachris said:


> Neat! Very relaxing. I'd love to have the original, uncompressed audio file or a high-quality (~256kbps) mp3 if you have it.


Thanks, yeah I tend to go into a bit of a trance when I listen to it, especially in the extended periods of heavier washes.
I have no idea how I would do that honestly lol I'm down to do it though if you direct me. 


Philip said:


> How do you produce the noise?
> 
> Kopachris is right, noise, by definition, is not compressible. I looked at the spectrogram of the audio stream (~129kbps) and there is a sharp cut-off above 15kHz.


Well I downloaded a program called "Tonegen" that had different tones as well as noise such as "white noise" "brown noise" "blue noise" ect. Then I put the different frequencies of static into garageband and worked with it until I had a composition that I was pleased with. 
Yeah I bet youtube messed up the sound quality pretty bad though. I listen to it in it's original form so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Kopachris

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Thanks, yeah I tend to go into a bit of a trance when I listen to it, especially in the extended periods of heavier washes.
> I have no idea how I would do that honestly lol I'm down to do it though if you direct me.
> 
> Well I downloaded a program called "Tonegen" that had different tones as well as noise such as "white noise" "brown noise" "blue noise" ect. Then I put the different frequencies of static into garageband and worked with it until I had a composition that I was pleased with.
> Yeah I bet youtube messed up the sound quality pretty bad though. I listen to it in it's original form so I wouldn't know.


When exporting the song from GarageBand, select "Export to iTunes" (or something similar). That will export an .aif or .aiff file (uncompressed audio) to your Music folder. That's the file I'd like to listen to, if you wouldn't mind emailing it to me.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Ok, haha now I feel like it'd better sound a lot better if you go through the trouble to download a higher fidelity version... you're making me nervous  

Pm me your email and it shall be done.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well I couldn't get it to load to the email so I uploaded it to soundcloud. Does soundcloud compress the files?

Here it is. Let me know if it's still an inferior format, I can't tell.


__
https://soundcloud.com/batteredram%2Fstatic-composition


----------



## Kopachris

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I couldn't get it to load to the email so I uploaded it to soundcloud. Does soundcloud compress the files?
> 
> Here it is. Let me know if it's still an inferior format, I can't tell.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/batteredram%2Fstatic-composition


Thank you! SoundCloud allows download of the original file you uploaded, so that works perfectly.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Here's another thing that you might like if you liked that one, I didn't do this one, but I'm listening right now and it's very relaxing.

__
https://soundcloud.com/instincto-records%2Fpalus-somni-deep-night


----------

